# Divers popping up next to boats?



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

We went out Saturday, had a great day maxed out on snapper. We were at our first spot, Paradise, nice number of boats were there. We saw some really nice snapper being pulled in. A DIVE boat showed up anchored very close to afew of the outer boats. The next things we knew...the divers where popping up in between boats and in the middle of all of us. It was like a switch..no one were catching fish. Then we departed went all the way out to the Russian freighter there were some boats out there. It was beautiful...fish were everywhere. We were having a good time, then here comes that same Dive boat. It pulls up and anchors...we are less than 300 yards or so away from them , they are closer to other boats. I am fishing on the starboard side...I see bubbles not even 10 feet from the boat. My question is ... if we come up on a Dive boat and they are in the water....we are not to pull up and start fishing? Right? And how far are they to anchor from us fishing boats when we are already out there fishing? Or who cares? I am not trying to piss anyone off...I already am Can someone please help me out with this...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All you have to do if Divers are down is be cautious when approaching the wreck and let the anchor down slowly. keep a watch for there bubbles. If it's a public wreck we should all share it after all the charters are arranged weeks in advance and they shouldn't be changed because some fisherman is fishing a public spot that was put down for everyone to enjoy. There is no law that says you can't approach a diver or fisherman on a wreck only proceed at idle speed and keep a watch so no one gets injured. USE COMMON SENSE or build you own reefs and hope I don't find them.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Been there before multiple times, same boat everytime.... It sucks when that happens. We've been out on the Russian freighter and a few other holes and had the dive boat "Viking" pull up and anchor in between multiple boats fishing with lines in water and the bite just shutdown. Bubbles rolling up all around the boats and divers coming up in between us. Gotta love it.... Last time on the Russian freighter it was like a parking lot when that dive boat pulled in amongst everyone. We just packed it up and headed for another spot. Unfortunately, not much else you can do in that situation but very irritating when the fish are biting and then shutdown when divers go down.



Lil Curve said:


> We went out Saturday, had a great day maxed out on snapper. We were at our first spot, Paradise, nice number of boats were there. We saw some really nice snapper being pulled in. A DIVE boat showed up anchored very close to afew of the outer boats. The next things we knew...the divers where popping up in between boats and in the middle of all of us. It was like a switch..no one were catching fish. Then we departed went all the way out to the Russian freighter there were some boats out there. It was beautiful...fish were everywhere. We were having a good time, then here comes that same Dive boat. It pulls up and anchors...we are less than 300 yards or so away from them , they are closer to other boats. I am fishing on the starboard side...I see bubbles not even 10 feet from the boat. My question is ... if we come up on a Dive boat and they are in the water....we are not to pull up and start fishing? Right? And how far are they to anchor from us fishing boats when we are already out there fishing? Or who cares? I am not trying to piss anyone off...I already am Can someone please help me out with this...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Some people are just rude and uncaring...goes with the territory.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They're fishing just like the rest of us. They just get closer and can pick out which ones they want. 
You can't be any more mad at a dive boat on places like the P Hole and Freighter than you would another angler. 
Those are the most public of public spots.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

sealark said:


> All you have to do if Divers are down is be cautious when approaching the wreck and let the anchor down slowly. keep a watch for there bubbles. If it's a public wreck we should all share it after all the charters are arranged weeks in advance and they shouldn't be changed because some fisherman is fishing a public spot that was put down for everyone to enjoy. There is no law that says you can't approach a diver or fisherman on a wreck only proceed at idle speed and keep a watch so no one gets injured. USE COMMON SENSE or build you own reefs and hope I don't find them.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


 
It does get frusrating, but. Like Sealark said those trips are made well in advance of most of the hard dates we set as rec fishers. Look at it this way, move off a little and you'll find the piece that the fish are at after the divers scare em all off! Everybody say HMMMMMM!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you say HMMMMM?


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

that shit was awesome listening to you give them a piece of your mind at the freighter, talk about entertaining.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

You have no clue what you are talking about. I have been down there diving and watch hooks drop in and fish eat them and the angler catches a fish. Divers do NOT scare the fish away. That just shows how ignorant you are to diving. If divers scare them away then how do we get all the big fish? Fish will literally swarm all over the place. Sometimes you have to physically move the fish to get to a bigger one. If you want a private spot to fish on, buy one. 

Bubble watchers on our boats catch as many as we do when we dive. They just can't be as selective as we can.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Lil Curve said:


> We went out Saturday, had a great day maxed out on snapper. We were at our first spot, Paradise, nice number of boats were there. We saw some really nice snapper being pulled in. A DIVE boat showed up anchored very close to afew of the outer boats. The next things we knew...the divers where popping up in between boats and in the middle of all of us. It was like a switch..no one were catching fish. Then we departed went all the way out to the Russian freighter there were some boats out there. It was beautiful...fish were everywhere. We were having a good time, then here comes that same Dive boat. It pulls up and anchors...we are less than 300 yards or so away from them , they are closer to other boats. I am fishing on the starboard side...I see bubbles not even 10 feet from the boat. My question is ... if we come up on a Dive boat and they are in the water....we are not to pull up and start fishing? Right? And how far are they to anchor from us fishing boats when we are already out there fishing? Or who cares? I am not trying to piss anyone off...I already am Can someone please help me out with this...


 Although I myself try to give other boats their space, I don't think you can really justify being mad at another boat pulling up 300 yards away on the Freighter. That is somewhere around 900 feet right!??? Assuming that is correct, and that they were even diving the same wreck, your bites probably stopped because you were no longer above the wreck.
Divers don't intentionally dive arounds hooks, and it is deceptive as to where the divers are, because the bubbles can drift quite a ways in the current before they surface. Anyway, I would hope that fishermen would realize that it is not too much to ask for us to share the reef for 30 minutes or so, before we head on the the next.....as you have probably been sitting there for half a day.
The freighter IS a spot that draws charters that are booked weeks in advance, and the Captain would be out of business pretty quickly if he did not deliver.
All that said, divers are not all bad.....here is a video of the Freighter as a peace offering.
http://www.vimeo.com/14163935


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Well thank you Live2Kayak Kayak4life....glad you enjoyed the show. LOL Lost my temper for a bit...when the Mr Bubbles was under our boat. Got a little spooked...to many SyFy movies LOL I can remember the big ass fights between the Divers and fishermen in Destin years ago. So the fight continues... SeaLark, we never anchored when a Dive boat was in the area...there are times we chum. But we will now thank you. Thanks everyone...even you Sniper.....ignorant?????? That is why I came on here..there are both divers and fishermen on here to help me out with this.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Let me clear the chum part up...no I will not chum, use a chum bag in these areas. It was 300 feet not yards...sorry. I understand what you divers are saying...not upset any more. HUMMMMMMM


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Throw out a bunch of fish frames and blood and see how they like it.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice video firefish....who is that cool spearo in the video?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

this is why i left forum the Ist time, if i wanted to hear someone call a fellow forum member a name i would just watch american chopper. no respect. i dont like divers popping up under my boat, because i dont want to hook one. when they come i leave. if shoe was on other foot would you feel different. respect comes with age, some people never get it.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

no woryz said:


> very nice video firefish....who is that cool spearo in the video?


 Yea.....The Spearo in the video is YOU!:notworthy: JEEZZZZ! ....I promise I'll get around to sending you your royalty check, just as soon as I figure out how to divide $0 by 2.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> this is why i left forum the Ist time, if i wanted to hear someone call a fellow forum member a name i would just watch american chopper. no respect. i dont like divers popping up under my boat, because i dont want to hook one. when they come i leave. if shoe was on other foot would you feel different. respect comes with age, some people never get it.


 Really? You left because someone called someone else a name? Got to have thicker skin than that.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I was the green topped 22' Angler out there. You know, the boat that the divers anchored 10 feet away from. There's no excuse for what they did. Paradise is a pretty big area and there's no reason for someone to do what they did. I was fishing offshore here in Pensacola when i was a kid 12 years ago and i don't remember all the douche bags that i see fishing now. public number or not there's still supposed to be some kind of etiquette. i try and just ignore people but when a guy is drift fishing and comes literally inches from me and doesnt even try to bump forward a lil or back, and then drags my marker jug thats right in front of my boat and breaks the weight off. and YES the bite did slow down. i don't care if you think you know everything, i was there. i watched my screen that was lit up like a christmas tree go blank after they went down, guess i must have been seeing things.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

not saying the fish weren't still there. just, not right under me anymore


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I have very thick skin, love all of you, (like), was not reason i left, missed all of people on this forum, had to come back. met all my fishing friends on here. i was a garage supervisor for 30 years, i am used to being called names.I have no problems with divers, only time i did i just moved. They were new and didnt know better.My son in law used to run dive shop.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Some people are just rude and uncaring...goes with the territory.


Frank, why do you say rude and uncaring? What would you do if you had just ran.15 miles in 3 to 4 foot seas in a 21 ft. Boat to fish or dive the paradise hole and see a boat on it? I would think you would say sh&d I came out here in all this crap and I am fishing it. I can honestly say that would be my attitude after beating myself up to go to a common spot like paradise hole or the freighter.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

If they pull up along side me and jump in the water is what I thought I was saying, a proper safe distance on a public spot I would just move to another spot if I felt like it and hope they did not follow me...I think common courtesy should prevail but there are some rude and uncaring people out there.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes,Big Slick, we saw you (I was the green topped 22' Angler out there. You know, the boat that the divers anchored 10 feet away from.) When that Dive boat was pulling up, I thought what the hell!!! He could have moved his boat over abit, there were lots of room in the area. Its like he had numbers and he could only pull on top of those numbers no matter who was already in that spot (you). We did see more boats...fishing boats, as well get way to close to other boats that same day. It was almost like Crab Island in Destin...but no need.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lil Curv, It's exactly like crab Island It's a well known spot, a good fishing spot and everyone wants to go to it when the weather or work schedule allows. Get use to it or find your own little known spots to go to and then someone will probably run on you to get the numbers. It's all included in the big game of Fish for dinner or satisfying customers.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i don't have a hook in this fight :no:,
but it sounds like fisherman don't like the dive boats running up on them and the divers don't care for an anchor dropped on there heads.

this _*like it of leave tone *_will just make the divide worse between the boaters and the divers:yes:

not that it was asked for but this was my .02 worth on the matter.:whistling:


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

people on here act like just because its a public number, that means its okay to be a d!ck. just a lil courtesy is all thats needed. i've been out at paradise watching other boats not really bringing anything in, and in my boat we're just bringing them in left and right. not because i'm "on the spot" but because im fishing a different way. they're bottom fishing with a six ounce grouper rig. when the snapper are all up in the column, i freeline or put a cig on a jighead and let it drift down. some boats that are watching proceed to pull anchor and get as close to me as possible. I know one thing is for sure. I will NEVER go on a saturday again.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BigSlick said:


> people on here act like just because its a public number, that means its okay to be a d!ck. just a lil courtesy is all thats needed. i've been out at paradise watching other boats not really bringing anything in, and in my boat we're just bringing them in left and right. not because i'm "on the spot" but because im fishing a different way. they're bottom fishing with a six ounce grouper rig. when the snapper are all up in the column, i freeline or put a cig on a jighead and let it drift down. some boats that are watching proceed to pull anchor and get as close to me as possible. I know one thing is for sure. I will NEVER go on a saturday again.


I agree with you about the courtesy part as well as going out on Saturdays. I went out just cruising last Saturday and anchored by the beach to swim (a long way from the channel). It was dangerous to be even 20 feet from the boat to swim. I can't imagine what it was like offshore. I've been postponing my first snapper trip because of the horror stories I read here.

I'm willing to give people the benefit of the doubt, but have also come to realize that a lot of people don't care that the water is a shared resource.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

You guys need to realize that I may not be that they "don't care". It could be that they are new to fishing/boating/diving and don't know any better. I do understand that there are those ppl out there cause we have all ran into one of them. For the most part I have had no issues but I have also excepted that we are all fishing the same little piece of the gulf so we are gonna run into each other. Stay safe and tight lines.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

marmidor said:


> You guys need to realize that I may not be that they "don't care". It could be that they are new to fishing/boating/diving and don't know any better. I do understand that there are those ppl out there cause we have all ran into one of them. For the most part I have had no issues but I have also excepted that we are all fishing the same little piece of the gulf so we are gonna run into each other. Stay safe and tight lines.


That's what I was trying to say. There is no excuse for a professional dive boat driven by a licensed captain to crowd others who were there first and enjoying the shared resource, though. I think that's what started this whole shebang.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> That's what I was trying to say. There is no excuse for a professional dive boat driven by a licensed captain to crowd others who were there first and enjoying the shared resource, though. I think that's what started this whole shebang.


You are correct. There are some ppl that just don't care. It does suck to have some show up on a spot and crowd me but hell I'm not gonna let the mess my day up. I work all week so I'm gonna enjoy my day on the water. If they get that close I'll fish in their cooler if I have to. LoL!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

OK. I guess all the fishermen should check all the local dive shops and see when the charter was set up for the paradise hole. If it was set up prior to the day they intend to go there the divers have first choice. 
My statement makes as much sense as 90% of previous posts (none) Just remember, public, well known, weekend, calm seas and open season equals a ton of boats. Keep cool and keep fishing. The paradise hole is my spot anyway. I put an X on it 35 years ago so keep out.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't believe that Ron, Ed (Shur Ketch) told me it was his!

Skip


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

lastcast said:


> I don't believe that Ron, Ed (Shur Ketch) told me it was his!
> 
> Skip


I'll let the air out of his tires at 4 AM Sat morning so I can get there first:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> That's what I was trying to say. There is no excuse for a professional dive boat driven by a licensed captain to crowd others who were there first and enjoying the shared resource, though. I think that's what started this whole shebang.



You are on the money:thumbsup:


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

in fresh water, we affectionally call idiots like this "Rattle Trap Targets".
I fully support fishing and diving and fully understand both having to coexist on public locations. It doesn't, however, take rocket science to figure out that pulling in within casting distance to another boat is absolutely rude. People like that hear an earful from me as soon as they pull up.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you guys ever anchored up on a spot where there was already a boat anchored up fishing? We all have. I'm sure you try to give them some space but at the same time you wanna get in on bit. Divers are no different,we wanna get in on the action/spot. I can tell you that I was fishing 2 weeks ago and a boat pulled up and some guys rolled over the side. Well next thing you know I had bubbles coming up around my boat. I mean the were hitting the bottom of my boat and rolling up the sides. We were STILL catching big snapper. I have found that when we hit bottom most fish are curious and come out of the woodwork to see what is going on not run for the wreck to hide. I do try to be respectful but it is a public spot. Like it or not we ALL have to share the public spots.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

It is a shame that we just can't enjoy fishing or diving together! I do both, and try to be as aware as i can of others, but I have had just as many fisherman pull up an anchor next to us while diving, as I have had divers. I don't like it all of the time, but it is a fact of life. It is not rude or uncaring, people just want to enjoy their sport, period. I do agree however, if a spot is loaded up with hook and line guys, dive should look for another spot, as we have tons of places to dive. Some will disagree, but common sense should prevail, whether you have a charter or not. Charters should have back up plans, in the event of a problem at a particular spot, and the dive charter captains I know, do. Just my thoughts, and for those that say they just wont go out on saturdays, think of it like this, we only have a finite number of days to enjoy our life, why miss one...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

marmidor said:


> Have you guys ever anchored up on a spot where there was already a boat anchored up fishing? We all have. I'm sure you try to give them some space but at the same time you wanna get in on bit. Divers are no different,we wanna get in on the action/spot. I can tell you that I was fishing 2 weeks ago and a boat pulled up and some guys rolled over the side. Well next thing you know I had bubbles coming up around my boat. I mean the were hitting the bottom of my boat and rolling up the sides. We were STILL catching big snapper. I have found that when we hit bottom most fish are curious and come out of the woodwork to see what is going on not run for the wreck to hide. I do try to be respectful but it is a public spot. Like it or not we ALL have to share the public spots.


I would not be comfortable with a diver hitting or touching the bottom of my boat. I'm not sure if that is a joke or not.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bubbles! Bubbles hitting the boat! LMAO!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> I would not be comfortable with a diver hitting or touching the bottom of my boat. I'm not sure if that is a joke or not.


 I didnt mean the divers were hitting the bottom of my boat. I was talking about the bubbles coming up around my boat. Sorry if I mislead anyone. 

" Well next thing you know I had bubbles coming up around my boat. I mean the were hitting the bottom of my boat and rolling up the sides"


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Bubbles! Bubbles hitting the boat! LMAO!



hahaha ... I'm a victim of too many windows open at once.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I hear man I'm the same way!!! LoL!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

marmidor said:


> I didnt mean the divers were hitting the bottom of my boat. I was talking about the bubbles coming up around my boat. Sorry if I mislead anyone.
> 
> " Well next thing you know I had bubbles coming up around my boat. I mean the were hitting the bottom of my boat and rolling up the sides"


hahaha... I was the victim of too many windows open at once. I knew something didn't make sense.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

marmidor said:


> Have you guys ever anchored up on a spot where there was already a boat anchored up fishing? We all have. I'm sure you try to give them some space but at the same time you wanna get in on bit. Divers are no different,we wanna get in on the action/spot. I can tell you that I was fishing 2 weeks ago and a boat pulled up and some guys rolled over the side. Well next thing you know I had bubbles coming up around my boat. I mean the were hitting the bottom of my boat and rolling up the sides. We were STILL catching big snapper. I have found that when we hit bottom most fish are curious and come out of the woodwork to see what is going on not run for the wreck to hide. I do try to be respectful but it is a public spot. Like it or not we ALL have to share the public spots.


 I don't think anyone here is in disagreement with that...however, when a boater pulls up within casting distance(50ft or so) from you...it's too damned close, regardless of whether they're fishing or diving.


----------

